# Bildergalerie via php script an homepage einbinden! aber wie?



## sirredy (23. Dezember 2003)

ja hi all ich habe vor mir eine homepage zu machen in der bilder in bildergalerien zu sehen sein solln. ich habe mir jetzt solch ein php script downgeloadet. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich keine ahnung von phph, dennoch würde ich gerne dass gewünschte script anwenden. ich habe jetzt hier lauter*.php datein doch was mache ich damit um die auf meine page zu bringen? könnte ich die mit frontpage einbinden oder kennt ihr ein passendes tutorial welches mir das erklärt mit php und bildergalerien! oder könnt ihr mir helfen? wäre echt nett ....

mfg SirRedy


----------



## eLorFiN (23. Dezember 2003)

Wenn jemand "keine Ahnung" von PHP hat, ist das besonders schwer.
Ich glaube, du verstehst das Grundprinzip von PHP falsch;
PHP ist lediglich eine serverseitige Sprache, die Requests and den Server verarbeitet und somit das,was der User am Ende zu sehen bekommt dynamisch erstellt.

Der Zweck der Bildergalerie ist wahrscheinlich einfach der, dass du ein Bild anklickst und dann per URL eine Anzeigeseite bekommst, auf der das Bild dynamisch eingebunden ist.
Der Rest sollte Schnickschnack sein.

PHP lässt sich schon in HTML einbinden, nur muss die Datei auf dem Server eine entsprechende Erweiterung haben, in der httpd.conf zu finden, jedoch sollte .php auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Folgende Probleme ergeben sich:

Leute die "keine Ahnung" von PHP haben, werden wohl auch Probleme damit haben, das Script anzupassen.
Dein Webspaceprovider/Server sollte PHP-kompatibel sein, bzw es erlauben, das sind die wenigsten.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich anfangen würde,wahrscheinlich mit einem absoluten Einsteigerkurs in PHP,wenn du denn dieses fertige Galeriescript weiterverwenden willst.
Als Referenz empfehle ich SelfPHP, wenn's genauer werden soll php.net

SelfPHP 
PHP.net


[EDIT1]
Und bitte...benutz doch kein FrontPage zum Erstellen von Webseiten...Ist ja so, als würde ich Word für Textdokumente benutzen, wo kämen wir dann hin!
[/EDIT1]

[EDIT2]
Übrigens: Willkommen bei Tutorials.de
[/EDIT2]


----------



## emkey (23. Dezember 2003)

Nur ne kurze Frage:
eLorFiN - was benutzt du sonst für Textdokumente?


----------



## eLorFiN (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich schreibe keine "Textdokumente"... Sind entweder HTML-Dateien oder einfache Text-Dateien.
HTML ist dabei besser geeignet, um Sachen präsentationsfertig zu machen(Formatierung, etc).

Für TXT/HTML nutze ich auf Windows notepad und auf Linux/SuSE/KDE KWrite, ein HERRLICHES Tool mit Syntaxhighlighting, vor allem praktisch für PHP.

Wenn's wirklich mal ein .doc werden soll, empfehle ich die OpenOffice Alternative 

Ansonsten ist an Word nichts auszusetzen.

Stell dir nur vor:
Macromedia hat in seinen Dreamweaver einen Menüpunkt eingebaut,der Word's Vergewaltigung an HTML optimiert....Wenn das nicht genug gesagt ist.
Frontpage HTML ist recht sauber, jedoch quantitativ VIEL...und wenn man Styles definieren will, bekommt man für jedes Element ein Style-Direktattribut und solche Geschichten.


----------

